# A long overdue photo update!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello!

Ive been popping on for a nosy every couple of weeks, but now I've been caught I will post some photos!

There are so many new puppies everywhere - gorgeous fluffy (crocodile-like) puppies! Although I would love another baby someday, I wouldn't want to go back to those puppy days anytime soon!

Tilly turned 3 at the beginning of January and Henry is almost 16 months old. He really adores her and is always fetching toys for her and feeding her cheese (!!), but when he gets overexcited or a bit grotty, his hands go straight for handfuls of fur. Tilly is as good as ever and waits to be saved, then escapes!!

She has been back to the vets with a water infection and an ear infection since her stone eating incident, and Henry has had a 4 day stay in hospital with bronchilitis (see photo below) - roll on spring!!

Tilly 'helping' wrap christmas pressies




Henry on his first birthday


Wherever we play, Tilly plays! (Notice glow in the dark ball in mouth - a brilliant invention!)


Henry's tipi tent.... or Tilly's den


Henry's hospital stay


Snow!






Dr Dolittle


Yesterday's walk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you have had some health problems but hope they are firmly in the past for all of you. Lovely photos of the tow of them and it looks like Henry is having a perfect childhood with his best friend


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oh my goodness  When did your chubbly smiley baby become some a gorgeous toddling boy? How does this happen so fast?
Tilly looks as if she is the perfect big sister and Henry is so very lucky to grow up with her beside him.
Sorry to hear Henry had to stay in hospital - did we know about this? It must have been a very stressful and worrying time for you. I hope all is well now.
(I'm looking at Tilly on those bark chippings and wondering if she and Henry collect things together these days? - Piles of bark and stones


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

They do seem to like very similar things....! That last photo was taken 5 minute before Henry found a huuuge puddle to splash in and Tilly's walk was cut short by a very soggy toddler! 

Henry had a shorter stay in hospital with bronchilotis a year ago, and another quick trip with croup last Easter. His chest is his weak spot, but our doctor is confident it is something he will grow out of.

However many people tell you "it goes so fast, they grow so quickly!" I don't think you can ever truly appreciate it until it happens before your very eyes! Xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My word he is a beautiful boy. I love to see the photos of him exploring the world. It is such a magical time. I was going to say how wonderful it would be if we could just freeze time, but my boy is turning 24 tomorrow and we'll probably do an art gallery trip together...no diaper bag, no sticky fingers and no constant refrain of "don't touch that".  Take heart, there are some advantages of the passage of time.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Your photos are beautiful! Tilly is a very pretty poo and Henry is so so cute! His little face with those big blue eyes reminds me of my own sons at that age. Yes, they do grow up too fast! My sons are 29 and 30, as beautiful as they were at toddlers and the joy of our lives along with their younger sister. Magical times, a toddler and a pup. My sons had a Tilly when they were 2 and 3 years old and they all grew up together. Our Tilly was a Springer Spaniel. 

Take tons of photos!


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Such wonderful photos! Thank you for sharing! I hope things continue to improve. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you!! - amazing photos, I love them all, especially Henry offering Tilly his toy, and Henry is gorgeous - the blondest boy with the bluest eyes - absolutely precious.
Glad to hear Henry is on the mend, they are a none stop worry.
Hope Tilly's ok too - has she stopped with the stones yet??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantastic photos! I wouldn't have recognised Tilly _or_ Henry - they've both changed so much  Tilly is such a fantastic range of colours and did Henry always have his Nordic blond mop?!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

OMG my son is 24 today, not tomorrow, how is that for poor parenting.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> OMG my son is 24 today, not tomorrow, how is that for poor parenting.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

It is alright - he is a boy, he won't have noticed


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> OMG my son is 24 today, not tomorrow, how is that for poor parenting.


It must be that extra day in Feb as it's leap year that's thrown you "off kilter' 
I hope he doesn't guilt trip you too much!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Fantastic photos! I wouldn't have recognised Tilly _or_ Henry - they've both changed so much  Tilly is such a fantastic range of colours and did Henry always have his Nordic blond mop?!


Ahh the other lost lurker - we need some updated poppy pics too please?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha fairlie, after 23 birthdays you can be forgiven for being one day out 

Tilly hasn't totally lost her stone obsession, but she is STRONGLY discouraged from going anywhere near them!! 

Henry's hair started to get really blonde about 6 months old and then it started thickening up big time - he's had it cut 3 times already! I treasure them both dearly. Don't worry, I have almost 3000 photos of them both (what did people do before camera phones?!)

Tilly's fur seems to change with the seasons! Weirdly, where she had the shaved patch on her leg after her stone related surgery, the fur has grown back a dark brown! Her ears stayed dark for a long time when all the rest fo her lightened up, but they seem to be undergoing some changes at the minute too!

Are you a lurker too Marion?? Poppy pictures definitely required!

I'm off to see if I can hunt out some Ralph and Ruby recent pics, and maybe a few of marzi's black trio! Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! I took some last week to post on Marzi's mud thread but they won't send from my phone, the outbox is all jammed up - needs some e-lax I think  I'll try again 

Look at this doppelgänger I found though 

https://www.facebook.com/CockapooOw...461570004033842&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

About time missus! Lovely pic's, could Henry look any more angelic?! Sorry you have had the worry of him being poorly, poor boy, I know a lot of little ones do grow out of these things so lets hope he does and soon (was ear infections with my skin and fur baby - both grown out of), my great niece (I am old!)was in hospital with the same as Henry but that was a while ago and I haven't heard of her having any probs recently. My baby is 16 this year - I think he has just lost his blonde hair, not that it was as white as Henry's but did go really blonde in the sun, his most recent haircut has made it darker than ever before and sadly I can't see it coming back as blonde this summer.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> About time missus! Lovely pic's, could Henry look any more angelic?! Sorry you have had the worry of him being poorly, poor boy, I know a lot of little ones do grow out of these things so lets hope he does and soon (was ear infections with my skin and fur baby - both grown out of), my great niece (I am old!)was in hospital with the same as Henry but that was a while ago and I haven't heard of her having any probs recently. My baby is 16 this year - I think he has just lost his blonde hair, not that it was as white as Henry's but did go really blonde in the sun, his most recent haircut has made it darker than ever before and sadly I can't see it coming back as blonde this summer.


Oliver has done well to keep it until nearly 16! I hope Henry keeps his for a long time - his eyelashes and eyebrows are blonde too, so hopefully it will stick around for a while! Looks as though your grooming business is doing really well now dawn, your clients all look perfectly coiffured! Are you glad you took the plunge?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:baby:Thank you so much for catching us up! I love Henry's snow colored hair!! What a handsome little guy he is!
And Tilly!! You have grown to be a gorgeous big girl now!!
Hopefully Henry will grow out of his respiratory problems. My youngest daughter Becki was hospitalized four times with pneumonia as a child. She is now grown and has no lung problems what so ever. Praying little Henry has the worst of this behind him now.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You have a gorgeous little boy with the most HUGE blue eyes and Tilly is as beautiful as ever. Re your little guys chest Problems I wonder if you have thought of getting him some Bowen Treatments. ( children are often treated for very little cost and under 2 are often treated for free or on a donation only basis) . It's very gentle and children love it. I can recommend it and you can google Children and Bowen.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Oliver has done well to keep it until nearly 16! I hope Henry keeps his for a long time - his eyelashes and eyebrows are blonde too, so hopefully it will stick around for a while! Looks as though your grooming business is doing really well now dawn, your clients all look perfectly coiffured! Are you glad you took the plunge?


Mostly! there are days when i may give a different answer! Think i'll have to do a post sometime with 'a day in a life of'....


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Mostly! there are days when i may give a different answer! Think i'll have to do a post sometime with 'a day in a life of'....


Oh yes please do


----------

